# Filling tires with expanding foam (flat free)



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Watched a lot of YouTube on this. Seems to be easy, but not a lot on how it lasts. Has anyone here done it?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah, I would be curious about that also.
Sid


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Foam seems soft. I'd be concerned that they would develop dents.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

The science behind seems to be the holes/cracks are sealed, so if no holes are drilled and u fill from the nozzle with shrader valve (or however it's spelled) removed, air can be added possibly... also the trick is make sure water is added into tire before and halfway through process to keepfoam activating and curing hard as possible 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Or holes are drilled at flat spots and foam added later


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Poly filled tires are much better as they ad considerably more weight....... kinda expensive but you'll never need to do it again.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

.......im kinda partial to good ol air in my tires.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I usually use Green Slime in all power equipment tires, Seems to seal all small leaks and hold preasure through the seasons, Mower had it 3 yrs before it needed more air and 2 of the tires needed to be filled every week before that.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I hear lock-tite has a expansion foam that's more dense and flexible


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

